# Spark Plug Replacement 3.5SE V6



## ClemsonScout (May 16, 2006)

I used the search feature but haven't found every answer.

When you replace the spark plugs and remove the intake manifold collector do you have to replace the gasket? The dealer said yes, but I was surprised to find that they didn't have any in stock which tells me they don't replace it.

Also, the dealer said to only use the NGK platinum plugs, which doesn't surprise me. Has anyone used the NGK Iridium plugs? I'm just wondering how the ignition will deal with different plugs.

The car is an 2003 Altima 3.5SE with about 88K, its starting to shudder at times, and I believe the plugs are worn. The dealer spec is 105K, but I feel its due.


----------

